# Star Trek: Discovery Staffel 4 nun doch in Deutschland - linear und mit Werbung bei Pluto TV



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Discovery Staffel 4 nun doch in Deutschland - linear und mit Werbung bei Pluto TV*

					Viacom-CBS hatte Star Trek: Discovery kurz vor dem erwarteten Start auf Netflix zurückgezogen. Erst 2022 sollten die Episoden der vierten Staffel international ausgestrahlt werden. Nun laufen die neuen Folgen doch kurzfristig in Deutschland. Pluto TV wird sie werbefinanziert in sein lineares Programm nehmen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Discovery Staffel 4 nun doch in Deutschland - linear und mit Werbung bei Pluto TV*


----------



## paladin60 (25. November 2021)

Klingt eher als hätte man bemerkt das sich die Leute die Serie einfach auf anderen Quellen ansehen an denen die nix verdienen.


----------



## alphaxt84 (25. November 2021)

Und wieder ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung, die ganzen Serien und Filme werden in der Landschaft wieder zu einem Flickenteppich. Überall darf man sich dann kleine Schnippsel raus suchen. 

Mit dem "Start von Streaming on demand" ha auch die Piraterie, der illegalen Download ab genommen. Zur Zeit wird aber wieder eine Zunahme beobachtet.

Netflix
Amazon Prime
Disney+
Sky Ticket
Magenta TV
Hulu
TV Now premium
DAZN
HBO max
Apple TV
Joyn

und jetzt noch
Paramount+

Sind die sich eigentlich im Klaren , das potenzielle Kunden keine 4-5 streaming Dienst gleichzeitig abbonieren?


Siehste dat? Streaming Dienste ?!...da soll ich jetzt 60 Euro für bezahlen!
Die Leute kommen einfach ihrer Arbeit nicht nach, das is dat Problem, hä? 
Die Leute kommen einfach ihrer Arbeit nicht nach, weil die, weiß ich nicht...zu dumm sind, oder was... Streaming Dienste MÜSSEN einheitlich sein! Jetzt komm ich hier ins Internet, jetzt guck dir die ********************* an. Ham die Leute einfach keine Lust hier, oder wat? Du musst ma fragen, ob die...weiß ich nicht....soll'n wir nach Hause fahr'n, oder wat? Is doch lächerlich, oder? Wissen doch, was so'n Streaming Dienste kostet, oder?

Junge jetzt krieg ich jetzt langsam hier...werd ich aber n bisschen wild hier, langsam.

Junge, Junge, Junge, Junge, Junge, Junge, Junge, Junge, Junge, Junge! Oach Mensch, hör auf! Paar Nichtskönner, originale Nichtskönner. Das is hier nen Streaming Dienste für Vollidioten. Genau solche Vollidioten wie diese Amerikaner sind. VOLLIDIOTEN. Darum sind die auch nicht in der EU, weil die am Leben vorbeilaufen...diese Spinnerbande.

Gar nichts, ausmachen, ENDE! Können noch nicht mal die BANDBREITE halten!


----------



## sfc (25. November 2021)

Dieser Billig-Dienst passt doch ganz gut zu STD. Dafür hat man den Mist also von Netflix zurückgeholt, soso. In Wahrheit hat Netflix den Müll abgesetzt und CBS muss es nun irgendwo unterbringen, damit es kein totaler finazieller Reinfall wird.


----------



## Nuklon (25. November 2021)

Serien mit Erfolg werden immer teurer. Irgendwann wird es nicht mehr gekauft. 
Ich finde es schade. es gibt wenig grafisch aufwendige Sci-Fi Serien. 
Mir egal ob Startrek like oder nicht.
So bleibt es halt ungesehen. Mir es in 720p Griesel im Internet anzuschauen, ne. 
Schon gern in 4K und HDR. Es gibt soviel zu sehen.


----------



## RyzA (25. November 2021)

alphaxt84 schrieb:


> Sind die sich eigentlich im Klaren , das potenzielle Kunden keine 4-5 streaming Dienst gleichzeitig abbonieren?


Man hat die Qual der Wahl.
Wir haben Prime, Warner TV und demnächst vermutlich noch Disney.
Mehr können und wollen wir nicht abonnieren.
Außerdem hat man auch gar nicht die Zeit das alles zu gucken.


----------



## fire2002de (25. November 2021)

sfc schrieb:


> Dieser Billig-Dienst passt doch ganz gut zu STD. Dafür hat man den Mist also von Netflix zurückgeholt, soso. In Wahrheit hat Netflix den Müll abgesetzt und CBS muss es nun irgendwo unterbringen, damit es kein totaler finazieller Reinfall wird.


Du erzählst einen Blödsinn...


----------



## VeriteGolem (25. November 2021)

Profitieren tun nur illegale Dienste. Nach einer kurzen goldenen Zeit wo du Netflix und Amazon Prime hattest, brauchst du heute wieder 30 Dienste und kannst dir bis kurz vor Ausstrahlung nicht sicher sein ob die neue Staffel deiner Serie dort läuft. Da geht man doch zu Kinoxxxxxxxx.irgendwas und guckt sich eben alles illegal an. NORD VPN machts möglich. Wenn ich sehe das Netflix immer noch nicht Longmire in seinem deutschen Portfolio hat, obwohl die Serie ihnen gehört. Jeder kocht jetzt sein eigenes Süppchen. Dazu die unheimlich nervige und sauschlechte Magentawerbung mit diesen beiden Volltrotteln die ich sofort DAUERHAFT absetzen würde.

Prime hab ich auch abbestellt. Da gibts nen Fakemonat wenn Clarkson was neues hat. Genau wie bei Disney. Mandalorian neue Staffel? Kurz nen Namen ausgedacht und fertig. Netflix wird fürstlich geteilt. Mehr abonnier ich nicht.

Mag man zusätzlich noch Sport wirds ja noch schlimmer. Früher hattest du für alles amerikanische DAZN. Jetzt läuft da nur paar NFL games, NHL is bei Sky (ein Tag vor Saisonstart angesagt) NBA auch nicht alles, Playoffs dann woanders, aber Hauptsache die Scheiß Bayernliga. Spannend. Natürlich 5 Euro teurer als früher. Ne sorry, das ist einfach kundenunfreundlich und da kommen schnell "Mitbewerber" mit ner gesonderten Lösung

Zu Star Trek D: Erste und 2. Staffel war ganz ok. Aber dann war die Luft raus. Das ist wie mitm Zocken. OKish reicht nicht mehr. Star Trek Hardliner hatte man eh nie abgeholt und mir waren die ersten 2 Folgen von Staffel 3 zu lahm. Da guck ich nicht weiter, das Angebot ist zu groß. Netflix will wie die Publisher mein wichtigstes Gut: Zeit. Strengt euch an wenn ihr davon was wollt. Macht gute Filme, Serien, Spiele und Bücher. Mediocre reicht nicht mehr. Es herrscht Überangebot. Dröger Retortenmist wie Red Notice, sorry, ist meine Zeit nicht wert. Ich bin in nem Alter wo ich nur noch sehr gezielt konsumiere. Ich versuche nicht mehr ALLES zu konsumieren. Battlefield 2042 ist ein Desaster? Dann kriegt es meine Zeit nicht und ich warte auch nicht bis es gepatched ist. Ich zocke einfach was anderes. STD Staffel 4 kommt im linearen Fernsehen mit viel Werbung? Lol was haben wir? 1995? Ich guck schon nix was wöchentlich eine Episode droppt, das widerspricht vollkommen meinem Gedanken von Streaming. Ich will so viel gucken, wann, wo und wie ich will. Ohne Werbung. Werbung ist ein Fossil der 90er, konsumiere ich nicht mehr. Du bist ein Influencer und hast ein total tolles Produkt? Schieb dir dein Manscape in deinen rasierten....... genau deswegen sind alle meine Devices komplett so eingestellt das keine einzige Werbung, Tracking oder sonstwas durchkommt. Ihr wollt meine Zeit und mein Geld? Dann liefert erstmal Qualität und hört auf mich zu manipulieren zu wollen, ich bin schlauer als ihr.


----------



## Homerclon (25. November 2021)

Ein positives hat PlutoTV, abgesehen davon das es Kostenlos ist: Man muss sich auch nicht unnötig registrieren wie inzwischen bei den meisten anderen kostenlose Dienste. Einfach aufrufen, "Sender" auswählen und Play drücken.

PlutoTV ist nicht ausschließlich Linear ohne Pause und mit Werbung. Hatte auch kurz reingeschaut, es wird auch on-demand angeboten, da kann dann pausiert werden. Ein Button für Untertitel konnte ich finden, nur funktionierte der nicht, hab es allerdings nur bei einem Programm versucht.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (25. November 2021)

Mir wird das mit den Streaminganbieter auch mittlerweile zu blöd..
Bezahl ich halt den eisernen Preis


----------



## woerli (25. November 2021)

Yey...das große Heulen geht in die vierte Staffel


----------



## sfc (25. November 2021)

Der Markt wird das mit dem Überangebot an Streaming-Diensten schon regeln. In drei, vier Jahren werden es nur noch halb so viele sein. Verstehe den Groll aber nur zum Teil. Ich habe Netflix und Prime Video im Dauerabo, hin und wieder kommt mal Disney Plus dazu, Sky oder jetzt gerade Apple TV. Das Zeug zu buchen und abzubuchen kostet einen wenige Klicks. Wie man die Zeit haben soll, alles zu schauen, verstehe ich ohnehin nicht.


----------



## T-MAXX (25. November 2021)

Ich warte auf die BluRay, denn Staffel 1-3 habe ich bereits.
DVD oder BluRay ist für mich einfach der beste Filmgenuss.
Keine Werbung... bla bla bla
Keine nervigen Apps  und Internetverbindungsprobleme...
Einfach nur Spass beim Gucken...


----------



## Dynamitarde (25. November 2021)

Was zum f.... ist Pluto TV?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. November 2021)

Steht doch im Artikel, den könnte man lesen, aber nur vielleicht, es soll gerüchteweise informativ sein...


----------



## AyC (25. November 2021)

Ich finde die paar Streaming Dienste Top. Unglaublich was die Serien mittlerweile für ein Budget haben und was alles hochwertig produziert wird. Star Wars Serien, Star Trek , Herr der Ringe und soviele geniale Serien mehr! Ich abonniere übrigens überhaupt nichts dauerhaft.

1 Monat mal Disney, 1 Monat mal Apple TV, Amazon Prime habe ich wegen anderen Sachen sowieso. Im Grunde kann ich also alles sehen für ein paar Euro im Monat. Auch wenn ich nicht immer alles direkt sehen kann. Früher hat man mal schnell 50€ für eine Serien-Staffel auf Blueray ausgegeben.

Da gehen mit der 18€ GEZ schon mehr auf den Sack, weil dort die Qualität nicht stimmt und man bezahlen muss!

edit:
Gerade Pluto TV auf meinem Sony Fernseher (Android) installiert und läuft. Finde die Qualität okay und Star Trek also umsonst. Besser als 10€ bei Netflix zu lassen. Hat ein bisschen altes StarGate Feeling wo man sich mit Freunden immer Abends getroffen hat.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (25. November 2021)

Pluto.tv noch nie gehört. Entweder das ist so schlecht das es wenige kennen oder brandneu.


----------



## Homerclon (25. November 2021)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Ich warte auf die BluRay, denn Staffel 1-3 habe ich bereits.
> DVD oder BluRay ist für mich einfach der beste Filmgenuss.
> Keine Werbung... bla bla bla
> Keine nervigen Apps  und Internetverbindungsprobleme...
> Einfach nur Spass beim Gucken...


Dafür hatte ich bei BD schon Probleme mit dem Kopierschutz, und das nur weil das HDMI-Kabel ein Nanometer (okay, eher ein halben mm) heraus gerutscht war und damit die Kopierschutz-Kette unterbrochen. Bild und Ton klappte, bis der Film starten sollte, dann verweigerte der Player den Dienst. Leider gabs keine Fehlermeldung die auch nur ein Indiz gegeben hätte, so das ich Stunden brauchte den Fehler zu finden.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. November 2021)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Pluto.tv noch nie gehört. Entweder das ist so schlecht das es wenige kennen oder brandneu.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Homepage Pluto TV


----------



## Pokerclock (25. November 2021)

Lineares, werbefinanziertes TV und Star Trek Discovery. Passt doch wunderbar zusammen. Kann von meiner Seite beides im nicht weiter beachteten Appendix der TV-Geschichte landen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (25. November 2021)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Homepage Pluto TV


Ok. Noch sehr neu und bis vor kurzem in Deutschland noch nicht nutzbar.
Also nicht schlimm wenn man das nicht kennt.

Und ich werde es auch nicht kennenlernen wenn ich schon hier gelesen habe Werbefinanziert. Nein danke.

Aber das ich nicht mehr Star Trek Discovery sehen kann kotzt mich an. Fand die Serie nicht schlecht und würde schon gerne wissen wie es weitergeht.
Für mich viel besser als ST Picard.


----------



## Nuallan (25. November 2021)

> Manch Kritiker munkelt bereits, dass es vielleicht doch Netflix war, die sich von Discovery trennten und nicht Viacom-CBS von Netflix.


War klar und lange überfällig, dass sie den Kurtzman-Dreck irgendwann abstoßen werden. Ein unfassbarer finanzieller Reinfall für Netflix (die haben die komplett erste Staffel bezahlt, wahrscheinlich auch die zweite). Die Reviews und die offiziellen Quoten von CBS sind unterirdisch, und die Streaming-Zahlen werden nicht viel besser gewesen sein.

Ich würde ehrlich gesagt lieber stundenlang Werbung gucken als auch nur eine Folge Discovery oder Picard.


----------



## MrHonk1978 (26. November 2021)

Och, schön das Geschmäcker nicht einheitlich sind und jeder immer noch für sich selbst entscheiden kann, was gefällt oder nicht.

Es ist immer wieder lustig zu sehen wie sich einige hier dann aufs Ross schwingen und kundtun müssen wie ********************* die Serie doch ist, um die es hier gerade geht, und das man sie ja eh nie gemocht hat, verwenden dann aber Minuten ihres Lebens darauf ihren Senf dazu zu geben.

Mich würde eher interessieren ob Discovery bei Pluto TV mit deutscher Synchro ausgestrahlt wird oder im O-Ton. Denn man liest immer nur, dass Discovery in Deutschland zu sehen sein wird, nicht aber, das die Serie auch schon synchronisiert wurde, denn glaubt man den ersten Berichten, dann sollte die Serie erst irgendwann 2022 im deutschsprachigen Raum verfügbar sein.

Btw. ich habe die erste Folge legal im O-Ton sehen können und sie war gar nicht mal schlecht....


----------



## KnaTTerMaxe (26. November 2021)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Ich würde ehrlich gesagt lieber stundenlang Werbung gucken als auch nur eine Folge Discovery oder Picard.


... na dann schau doch lieber stundenlang Werbung als dich hier auszukotzen


----------



## cloudhunter (26. November 2021)

@KnaTTerMaxe
jaja wehe jemand sagt was böses gegen Serien die ich mag. Einfach die Fresse halten und konsumieren.

Das viele mittlerweile die Schnauze voll davon haben die Helden unserer Kindheit/Jugend von irgendwelchen einfallslosen Schreiberlingen dekonstruiert zu sehn nur um ihre neuen Charaktere besser aussehn zu lassen ist ja völlig unverständlich. Früher gabs mal sowas wie "passing of the torch" heute wird das Alte lieber niedergebrannt.


----------



## slasher (26. November 2021)

Ist doch wirklich kein Problem, es stand doch geschrieben, dass STD dann halt erst nächstes Jahr in Netflix oder Was auch immer erscheinen wird. Jetzt halt erstmal bei CBS und ihrem Gedönse den keiner in Europa bucht. XD

Einen wirklichen Gefallen tun die sich damit nicht. Die meisten hier haben eh schon Netflix, Disney, Amazon, Sky und vielleicht noch'n paar Randanbieter. Ich glaube jetzt nicht das noch irgendeiner zu CBS wechselt, da es da ohnehin kein Content gibt, für den es sich lohnen würde.

Zum Übergang gibt's sicherlich genug Zeugs zum schauen. Wird halt erstmal Witcher Staffel 2 geguckt. 

Jetzt hat man solange gewartet, da brechen einem 3-6 Monate nicht wirklich das Genick. Und soooo toll ist STD nun auch nicht, das man über Leichen gehen würde.


----------



## AyC (26. November 2021)

Hat von euch jemand mal Pluto TV nun ausprobiert? War mit 1x Klick rdy bei mir. Sind viele Sendungen, überwiegend ältere, aber es lief z.B. auch Star Trek Discovery Staffel3. Qualität ähnlich wie bei ZDF HD. Alles kostenlos, kein Account notwendig, Werbung hatte ich in den 30 Minuten ausprobieren nur 1x. 

Kann da jetzt erstmal nichts negatives finden. Läuft übrigens nicht nur heute Abend, sondern auch Samstag und Sonntag Abend in der Wiederholung.


----------



## Cleriker999 (26. November 2021)

cloudhunter schrieb:


> @KnaTTerMaxe
> jaja wehe jemand sagt was böses gegen Serien die ich mag. Einfach die Fresse halten und konsumieren.
> 
> Das viele mittlerweile die Schnauze voll davon haben die Helden unserer Kindheit/Jugend von irgendwelchen einfallslosen Schreiberlingen dekonstruiert zu sehn nur um ihre neuen Charaktere besser aussehn zu lassen ist ja völlig unverständlich. Früher gabs mal sowas wie "passing of the torch" heute wird das Alte lieber niedergebrannt.



Ganz genau so is es und auch ein anderes Problem das hier in diesem Sketch ganz gut beleuchtet wird





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PRu3qS9gKJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KnaTTerMaxe (26. November 2021)

cloudhunter schrieb:


> @KnaTTerMaxe
> jaja wehe jemand sagt was böses gegen Serien die ich mag. Einfach die Fresse halten und konsumieren.
> 
> Das viele mittlerweile die Schnauze voll davon haben die Helden unserer Kindheit/Jugend von irgendwelchen einfallslosen Schreiberlingen dekonstruiert zu sehn nur um ihre neuen Charaktere besser aussehn zu lassen ist ja völlig unverständlich. Früher gabs mal sowas wie "passing of the torch" heute wird das Alte lieber niedergebrannt.


... darum geht es doch gar nicht. 
Und wenn du in deiner Vergangenheit lebst bzw. tagträumend in deiner Kindheit versinkst dann tu das doch -
aber bitte ohne dich überall auszuheulen.
*ICH *und viele viele andere haben mit den Serien "von früher" abgeschlossen als das was sie in ihrer Zeit waren.
Aufregend ... neue Wege beschreitend und und und ... 
Auch ich bin damals rüber zum Nachbarn um Kirk & Co zuzuschauen, bin mit den Cartwreigts geritten  weil unsere Flimmerkiste nur das Erste empfangen konnte.
*Aber: *ich habe damit abgeschlossen und bin offen für Neues.
Das das Neue Star Trek nicht jedem gefällt ist klar und nochmals ein 
*Aber: schaut es doch einfach nicht an, es muss * *doch keiner schauen - wer zwingt dich denn zu "konsumieren" ?
Keiner ... 
Also wer hier die Fresse halten muss bist du ... *

Ein bisschen Toleranz täte gut, es gibt genug Leute die das sehen möchten und das auch noch freiwillig.
Und sich auf die neue Staffel freuen ...


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man hat die Qual der Wahl.
> Wir haben Prime, Warner TV und demnächst vermutlich noch Disney.
> Mehr können und wollen wir nicht abonnieren.
> Außerdem hat man auch gar nicht die Zeit das alles zu gucken.


Disney kann ich empfehlen. Als Marvel Fan guckst du dann Hawkeye. Finde ich klasse.


----------



## RyzA (26. November 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Als Marvel Fan guckst du dann Hawkeye. Finde ich klasse.


Wobei ich Hawkeye von den Avengers nicht so interessant finde.
Aber Disney+ reizt mich wegen der andere Serien und Filme sehr.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei ich Hawkeye von den Avengers nicht so interessant finde.
> Aber Disney+ reizt mich wegen der andere Serien und Filme sehr.


Ich hab die ersten beiden Folgen geguckt.
Herrlich. 
Für mich die beste der Marvel Serien.
Alleine wo er da mit seinen Kindern das The Avenger Musical guckt. Zum Schießen.


----------



## Nebulus07 (26. November 2021)

Was ist Pluto TV !?
Auf Astra gibts den Sender nicht!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. November 2021)

Das ist kein Fernsehsender!
TV steht dort weil es wie beim echten Fernsehen linear zu sehen ist, also man Serienfolgen und Filme nur an einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt sehen kann, es gibt auch kein zurück spulen.
Klicken und glücklich sein :








						Pluto TV Star Trek auf Pluto TV
					

Raumschiff "Enterprise" und "Discovery" sind auf unserem Planeten gelandet! Begleitet die Flotte auf ihren Missionen im Weltall rund um die Uhr auf Pluto TV Star Trek.




					pluto.tv


----------



## Nuallan (26. November 2021)

KnaTTerMaxe schrieb:


> *Aber: schaut es doch einfach nicht an, es muss * *doch keiner schauen - wer zwingt dich denn zu "konsumieren" ?
> Keiner ...
> Also wer hier die Fresse halten muss bist du ... *


Du musst doch andere Kritiker nicht kommentieren, oder auf erbärmlichste Art und Weise versuchen von deiner "Wahrheit" zu überzeugen. Zwingt dich doch keiner deinen Senf von dir zu geben. Was stimmt nicht mit dir?


KnaTTerMaxe schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Toleranz täte gut


Sprach der, der die "Stupid"-Emoji für andere User verwendet und diese wiederholt beleidigt..  Such dir bitte Hilfe.


----------



## KnaTTerMaxe (26. November 2021)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Zwingt dich doch keiner deinen Senf von dir zu geben. Was stimmt nicht mit dir?





Nuallan schrieb:


> Such dir bitte Hilfe.


Naja, das mit dem Senf dazugeben ist so eine Sache, schreibt einer der zu allem und überall seinen eigenen Schmodder dazugibt und noch für andere Heulsusen in die Bresche springt.
Es ging nicht um *meine "Wahrheit" *sondern darum das die Entwicklung (hier am Beispiel von Star Trek) nun mal dem Trend der Zeit folgt und Kirk & Co mit seinen "Augsburger Puppenkisten-Monstern" zwar nachtrauert in gewissem Sinne aber die neuen Serien trotz allem toleriert. 
Man muss es doch nicht schauen
Es sind immer die sogenannten "Fans" gewesen die laut rumschreien wenn was nicht passt. 
Ist ja der allgemeine Tenor heutzutage.
Dann sollen die aber mal besseres liefern ...
*Wenn ich eine Serie so ********************* finde schaue ich sie nicht.
Und wenn ich sie nicht geschaut habe kann ich mir auch kein Urteil erlauben.*

_Also lieber Nüllan - _*ich *_brauche keine Hilfe ..._


----------



## Veni_Vidi_Vici (26. November 2021)

Können ja gerne noch mehr Streaming Dienste auf den Markt werfen. Ich habe Netflix und sonst nichts. Wer soll denn auch die ganzen Streaming Dienste bezahlen können? Was ich bei Netflix nicht sehen kann schau ich mir halt über nicht so legale Streaming Seiten an . Gibt ja zum Glück noch genug  davon


----------



## Terracresta (26. November 2021)

MrHonk1978 schrieb:


> Och, schön das Geschmäcker nicht einheitlich sind und jeder immer noch für sich selbst entscheiden kann, was gefällt oder nicht.
> 
> Es ist immer wieder lustig zu sehen wie sich einige hier dann aufs Ross schwingen und kundtun müssen wie ********************* die Serie doch ist, um die es hier gerade geht, und das man sie ja eh nie gemocht hat, verwenden dann aber Minuten ihres Lebens darauf ihren Senf dazu zu geben.
> 
> ...


Weißt du, es soll Leute geben, die mit den früheren Serien und Filmen aufgewachsen sind und die es nur noch ankotzt, dass diese IPs zugrunde gerichtet werden mit unterirdischen Drehbüchern, welche nur gender- und rassenpolitische Checkboxen abhaken sollen und natürlich Action und Explosionen galore. Wir leben in einer Zeit, in der jede mehr oder weniger erfolgreiche IP auf diese Art und Weise ruiniert wird.
Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten, aber es gibt trotzdem Leute ohne Anspruch, die sich jeden Mist reinziehen, egal wie schwachsinnig die Drehbücher sind und bei denen es sich nicht gewollt um Comedy oder Karikatur handeln.

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Fan der alten Star Trek Serien Picard und Discovery gut findet, außer es reicht ihm nur die alten Schauspieler nochmal "in Action" zu sehen, ohne Anspruch an die eigentliche Story zu stellen. Solche Leute, vor allem wenn sie den Mist dann auf Teufel komm raus verteidigen, nennt man dann aber nicht Fans sondern Fanboys...

Letzten Endes muss man sich als früherer Fan aber irgendwann die Frage stellen, ob man die Sache nicht besser abhakt und die IPs als gegessen ansieht. Trotzdem ist es natürlich schwer, das Feld, welches man als Fan mal mit bestellt hat, solchen Leute zu überlassen. Das Problem ist, dass man beim Spielen und Schauen der alten Sachen dann immer an die jüngere Vergangenheit erinnert wird und die Frustration wieder aufkocht. Vor allem wenn einer der Treiber dieser Frustration ein ehemals geliebter Schauspieler ist. (Patrick Steward soll starken Einfluss aufs Drehbuch von Star Trek Picard haben)
Ich war und bin noch immer Fan der Ultima Spiele inkl. Ultima Underworld, aber was sich Garriott, Long, Neurath und auch Spector mit Shroud of the Avatar und Underworld Ascendant geleistet haben, hat mich erkennen lassen, dass man nicht erwarten kann, dass die Qualität erwarten darf, nur weil bestimmte Namen hinter neuen Projekten stehen.

Hier mal ein Video vom Critical Drinker, in welchem er neuere Filme anhand von Star Trek analysiert.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CQ92cggLMx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cloudhunter (26. November 2021)

@KnaTTerMaxe 

Klar darf es neue Sachen geben, aber warum muß in den neuen Sachen das Bild der alten Sachen zerstört werden?
Beispiele gefällig?

STD: Spock bekommt plötzlich ne Schwester von der man noch nie irgendwas gehört hat und sie ist erst dafür verantwortlich das aus nem Emo der Spock wird den wir kennen.

Picard: Der beste Captain (seine TNG Version) wird zu einem alten unsicheren, sich für alles verantwortlich machende für das er 0 kann, Tattergreis gemacht, der sich von allem und jedem zurechtstutzen lässt.
Die Sternenflotte/Föderation ist schon fast Xenophob, eine Vereinigung von ich weiß nich wievielen unterschiedlichen Rassen. WTF???

Star Wars: Luke, der Junge der auf sein einges Wohl scheißt weil er an das gute in seinem Vater glaubt hat eine Vision und versucht darauf hin seinen Neffen zu töten. Wird nachdem er Jedimeister ist von jemanden besiegt der n halben Tag mit dem Lichtschwert trainiert hat.
Han Solo entwickelt sich in der OT von einem selbstsüchtigen Schmuggler zu einem respektierten General nur um am Beginn der ST wieder der selbstsüchtige Depp zu sein.

Doctor Who schreibt 50 Jahre Geschichte des Doctors um mit Timeless Child um Jody zur Special One zu machen (zerstört dabei sogar noch die letzte Folge von Capaldis Doctor komplett wo es um seinen struggle und den des ersten Doctors Hartnell mit der ersten und der aktuellen Regeneration geht).

Ich hab nix gegen neues, ich find sogar das z.b. Missy die weibliche Version des Masters der beste Master aller Zeiten war, aber die wurde eben gut geschrieben und musste nicht ihre Vorgängerversionen kaputt machen.

Das ist es wovon ich die Schnauze eben voll hab. Faule Schreiberlinge die ihre unkreativität auf Kosten von etablierten Frenchises ausleben wollen. Da ich Fan dieser Franchises bin sag ich das dann eben auch. Du bist anderer Meinung und dir gefällt das neue besser, schön für dich, schau es an, das ist aber kein Grund das ich nix dazu sagen darf nur weil du es toll findest.

Übrigens war das Fresse halten und konsumieren nicht an dich gerichtet, nein das ist das was die Fans der neuen Sachen von den Fans der alten Sachen anscheinend erwarten. Nur um das nochmal klar zu stellen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (26. November 2021)

plutotv.... hatte das mal gestestet, lineares fernsehen,...  tot. leute nutzen streaming provider um der werbung zu entkommen... das video on demand programm, auch hier werden filme und serien von werbung unterbrochen. seit über 10 jahren guck ich kein fernesehen mehr, wegen der ganzen werbung. selbst wenn plutotv ohne werbung 5 euro im monat kosten würde, so ist es deren angebot nicht wert, meine meinung.


----------



## T-MAXX (26. November 2021)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Dafür hatte ich bei BD schon Probleme mit dem Kopierschutz, und das nur weil das HDMI-Kabel ein Nanometer (okay, eher ein halben mm) heraus gerutscht war und damit die Kopierschutz-Kette unterbrochen. Bild und Ton klappte, bis der Film starten sollte, dann verweigerte der Player den Dienst. Leider gabs keine Fehlermeldung die auch nur ein Indiz gegeben hätte, so das ich Stunden brauchte den Fehler zu finden.


Also ich habe meinen alten BD Player von 2011 repariert. Das Netzteil war schlecht und die Kühlpaste auf dem Mediachip war hart wie Stein, sodass kein flüssiger Betrieb mehr möglich war (Überhitzung). Nachdem ich alles behoben hatte, liefen alle optischen Medien wieder einwandfrei und der Filmgenuss war störungsfrei.
Somit konnte ich alle bisherigen Staffeln problemlos anschauen.
Deswegen kaufe ich mir ungern einen aktuellen Player, weil es mit meinen alten BD Filmen bestimmt Probleme geben würde. Hörte dies mal...


----------



## Homerclon (26. November 2021)

T-MAXX schrieb:


> Deswegen kaufe ich mir ungern einen aktuellen Player, weil es mit meinen alten BD Filmen bestimmt Probleme geben würde. Hörte dies mal...


Ich hab bisher eher das Gegenteil gehört, das es vorkommen könne das neue Filme und Serien nicht mehr auf alten Playern läuft. Schuld ist dann auch wieder der Kopierschutz, weil aus irgendeinem Grund der Schlüssel nicht aktualisiert wird.


EDIT: Falls es jemand interessiert, auf PlutoTV kann man STD auf Deutsch oder Englisch schauen.
Kanal "Star Trek" ist auf Deutsch, Kanal "Sci Fi" läuft im Originalton.


----------



## KnaTTerMaxe (27. November 2021)

@cloudhunter 
Sehr gute Beispiele, derer gibt noch genug.
Mir würde es vor einer Neuauflage von "Raumpatrouille Orion" grausen - wie würde die aussehen?
Es ist oftmals der Charme den diese alten Serien ausstrahlen oder die Botschaften die enthalten sind
die einen gerne zum Wiederanschauen animieren, oft zum zweiten ... dritten ... vierten Mal.
Aber (um hier bei Star Trek zu bleiben) muss neuer Content her, die Kuh muss gemolken werden 
solange es das Franchise noch hergibt. 
Es wird Geld in Lizenzen investiert und dabei muss wahrscheinlich alles Alte auf der Strecke bleiben um neue Käufer- und Zuschauerschichten zu erschließen.
Das nun alles laut und mit viel Kabumm geschehen muss ist wahrscheinlich der Zeit geschuldet,
selbst "Schiffe versenken" diente ja schon als "Vorlage".
Na gut, Hirn ausschalten und sich im Heimkino beschallen lassen funktioniert dann aber auch,
viele "Bilder" im Kopf werden dann zur Realität was durch CGI erst möglich geworden ist.
So etwas (muss ich zugeben) nehme ich auch gerne mit, nur hätte das nicht unter dem "Star Trek"-Logo
stattfinden dürfen.
Aber anders generiert man wohl keine Einnahmen mehr, es muss nicht immer an den "Schreiberlingen" liegen.
Es tat schon weh dem "Tattergreis" Picard zuzusehen, mit dem Anderen habe ich mitgefühlt nach seinem Kurzausflug ins "All".

Ich schaue mir das "Neue" auch an, und nein: es gefällt mir nicht immer besser und ich finde es nicht immer toll.
Nur möchte ich eben beim Film schauen auch mal "die Sau rauslassen" , meinem Tinnitus noch etwas Nahrung geben 
zumal ich mit meiner Frau immer Filme mit "Anspruch" schaue was ich aber auch sehr gerne mache.

Natürlich darst du sagen (oder schreiben) was du möchtest, manchmal kommt es aber zu Missverständnissen oder man schreibt aneinander vorbei. 
Glaube mir, ich toleriere alles und jeden.
Ja man kann Fan sein, egal wie man das auslegt und wie weit auch auslebt.
Aber man sollte nicht andere angehen  und "als Leute ohne Anspruch, die sich jeden Mist reinziehen"
bezeichnen. 
Dann muss man sich als Fan auch gefallen lassen "Spinner" oder sonstwas genannt zu werden ...

Nun komm ... Wochenende ...


----------



## cloudhunter (27. November 2021)

@KnaTTerMaxe 

Klar ist meine Antwort emotional aufgeladen, liegt eben daran das viele meiner liebsten Franchises in meinen Augen ruiniert wurden. Und ja du hast recht damit das wenn ich die Leute angehe ich auch mit Gegenwind rechnen muß, womit ich auch kein Problem hab. Ich fahr mich dann oft n bisschen runter und argumentier dann gerne sachlich über meine Ansicht. Ich find genau dafür sind solche Foren ja da solang es im Rahmen bleibt (und das ist es zwischen uns beiden meiner Meinung nach geblieben), deswegen 

Das ändert nichts drann das du aber vollkommen recht hast mit das es weitergehn muß weil diese Franchises sonst in der Versenkung verschwinden und ja auch ich schalt gern mal ab und dann kann der Film auch mal gern "die Sau rauslassen". 
Gibt da in meinen Augen super Beispiele für. Der letzte Godzilla Film oder der neue Suicide Squad waren einfach herrlich (gerade wenn man ihn auf Englisch schaut, Sly als King Shark einfach nur gut).

Das es auch anders geht zeigen mir halt auch Sachen wie The Expanse und Dune (und das obwohl ich am Anfang sehr skeptisch gegenüber dem Film war als lanngjähriger Fan der Bücher). Die sind optisch beeindruckend und trotzdem sehr gut geschrieben.

Jetzt bleibt nur zu hoffen das das auch wieder mehr Franchises hinbekommen, ich bin mal gespannt was JMS mit Babylon 5 zustande bekommt wobei ich da echt Angst hab wegen CW als Produktionsfirma dahinter........


----------



## KnaTTerMaxe (27. November 2021)

cloudhunter schrieb:


> Jetzt bleibt nur zu hoffen das das auch wieder mehr Franchises hinbekommen, ich bin mal gespannt was JMS mit Babylon 5 zustande bekommt wobei ich da echt Angst hab wegen CW als Produktionsfirma dahinter........


... kann man echt gespannt sein, im Moment hilft nur abwarten und hoffen. Spätestens wenn die ersten Trailer raus sind wissen wir mehr


----------



## AyC (27. November 2021)

Ich war übrigens zufrieden mit der Pluto TV-App. Kostenlos, gab pro Stunde ca. 10 Minuten Werbung und die Qualität war auf dem 55" Fernseher vollkommen okay.


----------



## T-MAXX (27. November 2021)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher eher das Gegenteil gehört, das es vorkommen könne das neue Filme und Serien nicht mehr auf alten Playern läuft. Schuld ist dann auch wieder der Kopierschutz, weil aus irgendeinem Grund der Schlüssel nicht aktualisiert wird.


Naja, kann ich 100% nicht bestätigen. Habe bereits die 3. Staffel hab durch und läuft alles störungsfrei. Alte Techniken haben sich schon immer bewährt und dies in vielen Bereichen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (27. November 2021)

AyC schrieb:


> Ich war übrigens zufrieden mit der Pluto TV-App. Kostenlos, gab pro Stunde ca. 10 Minuten Werbung und die Qualität war auf dem 55" Fernseher vollkommen okay.


Pro Stunde 10 min Werbung ist OK? Da bin ich anderer Meinung, jede sek Werbung ist nervig und ein Grund diesen Dienst nicht zu nutzen.


----------



## Hofnaerrchen (27. November 2021)

Ich schaue seit Jahren kein Fernsehen mehr. Sich nach dem Programm der Sender zu richten war gestern und ein Spruch wie "Das Free-TV ist zurück." ist MEH! - selbst wenn dort die besten Serien liefen: Werbung und fixe Sendetermine gehen gar nicht! Dafür ist mir meine Lebenszeit zu wertvoll.


----------



## JoM79 (28. November 2021)

Oder man kauft sich halt die 4 Staffel bei Amazon.


----------



## AyC (28. November 2021)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Pro Stunde 10 min Werbung ist OK? Da bin ich anderer Meinung, jede sek Werbung ist nervig und ein Grund diesen Dienst nicht zu nutzen.



Musst du ja auch nicht, ich finde die Wahl aber besser als bezahlen zu müssen. Was hält dich davon ab die Staffel zu kaufen?

Du kannst:
A) Die Staffel umsonst schauen oder
B) Pro Folge 1,25€ bezahlen  und damit 10 Minuten Werbung umgehen

Ist doch besser als nur die Option B) zu haben?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. November 2021)

AyC schrieb:


> Musst du ja auch nicht, ich finde die Wahl aber besser als bezahlen zu müssen. Was hält dich davon ab die Staffel zu kaufen?
> 
> Du kannst:
> A) Die Staffel umsonst schauen oder
> ...


Option C, die Staffel wie auch die Staffeln davor bei Netflix sehen. Das wäre meine Option.


----------



## JoM79 (28. November 2021)

Option C gibts halt nicht mehr.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. November 2021)

AyC schrieb:


> Ich war übrigens zufrieden mit der Pluto TV-App. Kostenlos, gab pro Stunde ca. 10 Minuten Werbung und die Qualität war auf dem 55" Fernseher vollkommen okay.


Na ja, ich hab's mir vorige Woche mal angesehen.
Auf den Technikkanälen kam ekelhaft viel Werbung, machmal mitten im Buchstaben.

Ein paar interessante Tests von Autos wurden ständig unterbrochen.
Das hat keinen Spaß gemacht.
Meine Tochter hat den Quatsch irgendwie im Kabel mit aboniert.

Für die Dauer möchte ich das nicht haben.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (29. November 2021)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Option C gibts halt nicht mehr.


Ja leider. 
Denke ich werde halt auf die Blu-Ray warten müssen.


----------



## AyC (29. November 2021)

Mich hätte es auf Netflix über die Zeit am meisten gekostet, weil ich dort aktuell nichts anderes sehe. Was spricht gegen einen Kauf der Folgen über Amazon?


----------

